# LOST season finale!!



## Theogenes (May 24, 2006)

Tonight is LOST's two hour seaon finale!
Will we find out what's really going on???
Will they be rescued??
Will Jack Bauer's ship crash there and Jack save everybody??


----------



## Theogenes (May 24, 2006)

OOPS! "SEASON" finale


----------



## Ivan (May 24, 2006)

I may watch it. I think I've watched something like half of the episodes. I quickly get bored with TV these days. I don't have cable so maybe that's the problem, but it seems like such a waste of money I don't know, maybe I'm getting old! lol I find time in the Word, good books and reading/posting at PB to be more benefical and/or entertaining.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 24, 2006)

I'll be watching. A lot will be revealed but they will leave you wondering about several new developments.


----------



## wsw201 (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I'll be watching. A lot will be revealed but they will leave you wondering about several new developments.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 25, 2006)

LOST is the best thing to happen to television since Star Trek: The Next Generation and College Football.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 25, 2006)

or Deep Spcae Nine , The "real" ghostbusters, the Transformers, and Babylon 5!!!!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 25, 2006)

WHile I enjoy the show, that episode has me more confused than ever.

Anyone have ANY idea about what's going on?


----------



## Theogenes (May 25, 2006)

Adam,
I agree. It was kind of disappointing. I was expecting more closure, not a greater "lost" feeling. What was all that with Desmond's girlfriend getting that call from two Soviet(?) dudes in a place that looked a lot like North Dakota ?!? And, did John and Echo buy the farm??? Man, it's going to be a long summer!
Jim


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 25, 2006)

> What was all that with Desmond's girlfriend getting that call from two Soviet(?) dudes in a place that looked a lot like North Dakota



Exactly!

And what was the loud noise and bright light?


----------

